# Collecting tickets



## Fizz06 (8 August 2012)

Ive got a ticket for the dressage tomorrow but I have to collect it. Has anyone collected their tickets from greenwich on the day of the ever as if so, how did you get on? Wondering whether I need to take an extended lunch break today an head over there to pick up the tickets today...


----------



## HashRouge (8 August 2012)

Yes, and it's surprisingly easy! I had a ticket for the SJ on Monday D). The session started at 2pm and I arrived at 12.10pm. The queue for tickets wasn't all that big, although it was a bit slow moving, and I was in my seat by 1.05pm. I'd advise getting there with maybe an hour and a half to spare, although you would probably be fine if you got there an hour before. If it's a morning session it might be a bit easier


----------

